# MDKatie Thank you so much!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

It isn't often that folks display the kindness that Katie does. When a friend needed a place for the 3 Suffolk sheep of whom had not been sheared for 3 years...why Katie took the sheep in! She cared for them, fed them and had them sheared. Then Katie offered the fleece here on the fiber forum for the price of postage! It was back during a tough time for me. I had little money and was drawn to the beautiful art of fiber! I had no experience with picking, washing, carding and spinning at all. So Katie enabled me in the beginning to learn the process which I did! I read all the posts on here while learning, what a resource! I kept everything I made with that fleece to this day. 

Katie, thank you so much for your kindness to others and to me! It was due to your gift of fleece that I am spinning my yarns today! From that 17 lb fleece, I have done many kinds of wools now. I managed to pick up two bargain spinning wheels, I now have wool carding paddles to boot. I think back now to this amazing lady, YOU! That fleece was heavy, you stuffed it into a box I could not believe it held and so much tape. LOL I was laughing as it bloomed out into three times the size of the box before I even started working on it. You saved 3 sheep and started me on to this path before me. I have a store that will be selling my yarns soon and a crazy original scarf design I came up with. 

My beloved dog, Loudo, thanks you too. I used some of it to make a dog bed for him this Christmas!

When a person touches your life and it adds some light..I think it is important to acknowledge this....

Thank you Katie, that light was you!

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Romy, I apologize. I JUST NOW saw this thread!! I was searching for something else and found it by accident. 

You are most welcome, and I'm glad I was able to help you out so much! I had no idea that that wool would touch someone's life like it did. I thought you did me a favor by taking that wool!!  I guess now I'm officially an enabler! :happy2:


----------

